# Vocês fizeram?



## abovethelaws

Boa Tarde pessoal!

Bem, eu quero dizer esta pergunta em portugues mas nao sei como fazer


"did you guys have a party last night"?

*a minha tentativa*

Anoite voces fizeram uma festa?


----------



## abovethelaws

Obrigado Curly boy


----------



## curlyboy20

Olhe, acho que o verbo deve ser "fazer". Então:

Vocês fizeram uma festa ontem à noite?


----------



## abovethelaws

Sim, eu tambem acho que deve ser com o verbo "fazer"


----------



## topexpto

Também pode ser _Vocês *estiveram numa* festa ontem à noite?_
estiveram(estar)
tiveram(ter)


----------



## curlyboy20

topexpto said:


> Também pode ser _Vocês *estiveram numa* festa ontem à noite?_
> estiveram(estar)
> tiveram(ter)


 
Mas isso não seria "Were you guys at a party last night"? Isso é um pouquinho diferente.


----------



## vf2000

Vocês foram a uma festa ontem? = ir à festa organizada por outras pessoas
Vocês fizeram uma festa ontem? = organizar uma festa para poucas ou muitas pessoas
Vocês fizeram *a* festa ontem? = aproveitar/desfrutar uma situação ao máximo.


----------



## abovethelaws

Mas "to have" e differente

"did you guys HAVE a party last night?"

Fazer - To do
Ter - To have


----------



## vf2000

Em português não se usa verbo "ter" para festas, da mesma forma que nãos e usa o verbo TO BE para idades: I am 30. Se diz eu tenho 30 anos.

É preciso saber o que você quer dizer para ajudar na tradução.

Com o verbo ter, só me ocorre
VOCÊS *TINHAM *UMA FESTA PARA IR ONTEM?
VOCÊS *TINHAM *QUE IR A UMA FESTA  ONTEM?

Mas não está claro se eles foram ou não.


----------



## abovethelaws

Olá Vf2000

O que eu quero perguntar é se os meus amigos tinham uma festa ontem a noite

Se eles organizaram uma festa ontem a noite.


----------



## abovethelaws

*edited*

*edited*


----------



## EDSM

abovethelaws said:


> Olá Vf2000
> O que eu quero perguntar é se os meus amigos tinham uma festa ontem a noite
> 
> Se eles organizaram uma festa ontem a noite.


Nesse caso, acho que a sugestão do *curlyboy20* é correta.



curlyboy20 said:


> Vocês fizeram uma festa ontem à noite?


Outra forma comum de se dizer isso no Brasil é: 

Vocês deram uma festa ontem à noite?


----------



## uchi.m

Mas eu acho comum usar o verbo _ter_, sim, como por exemplo:_- E aí, teve festa ontem à noite?_​É um modo de falar meio coloquial, porém. E é uma forma indireta de perguntar se a festa foi dada pela contraparte, é uma forma de dar abertura a um diálogo. Afinal, se eu pergunto da festa, é porque não tinha sido convidado.
​


----------



## topexpto

Por aqui diz-se
E aí, houve festa ontem à noite?

Penso que no Brasil essa maneira de perguntar seja comum, mas não por aqui.


----------



## almufadado

"Havia duas festas nessa noite e eu tinha de ir a uma das festas.
Havia a festa dos _solipanpos _no jardim e tinha uma na praia que era a festa dos saltibancos .
Fui à dos solipanpos mas não gostei! O pessoal era chato e fomos nós que tivemos de fazer a festa. Deitámos os foguetes e fomos apanhar as canas.

Hoje o Abovethelaws perguntou-me :
- Houve/Teve festa ontem à noite ? Onde é que foi a festa ontem à noite ? Vocês fizeram uma festa ?

- Sim ! Houve festa ! Tinha duas festas à escolha ! Nós fomos à que foi no jardim ! E sim tivemos que ser nós a fazer a festa porque aquilo era uma tristeza."


----------



## coolbrowne

É, as duas se correspondem:





topexpto said:


> Por aqui diz-se E aí, houve festa ontem à noite?.


Supondo, é claro, que esta parte refira-se ao post de *uchi.m*


topexpto said:


> Penso que no Brasil essa maneira de perguntar seja comum...


O que acontece é que no Brasil usamos (***) o vebo *ter* quando deveríamos usar *haver*


uchi.m said:


> _- E aí, teve festa ontem à noite?_


Ainda me lembro, uns 30 anos atrás - minha primeira vez em Lisboa -perguntei: "Com licença, senhora, a esta hora ainda *tem* ônibus p'rá Torre de Belém?" Ao receber de volta aquele olher que diz "mas de que planeta vem este gajo?" dei-me conta que deveria ter perguntado "...ainda *há* autocarro para...", o que, de fato funcionou.

(***) Praticamnte sem exceção. Desconfio que para um brasileiro usar o verbo haver nessa construção, há de fazê-lo premeditadamente


----------



## vf2000

coolbrowne said:


> O que acontece é que no Brasil usamos (***) o vebo *ter* quando deveríamos usar *haver*
> 
> (***) Praticamnte sem exceção. Desconfio que para um brasileiro usar o verbo haver nessa construção, há de fazê-lo premeditadamente



Desculpe discordar, mas não acho que no Brasil deveríamos usar haver. Para quê? Se temos duas opções, escolhemos a que for melhor, mais adequada, mais cômoda, a que der vontade. Se os portugueses não fazem o mesmo, têm direito de escolher como querem fazer.

Estando no Brasil, se eu sair por ai dizendo "há uma festa hoje"? "Há autocarro depois das 23h?" Vão me olhar de banda.

Acredito, inclusive, que o episódio como ônibus se deveu muito mais à palavra *autocarro *que ao verbo auxiliar que deciciu utilizar. Outro brasileiro perguntaria: até que horas passa ônibus aqui? Até que horas tem transporte? O último carro passa que horas?

Voltando ao tema do POST, o nosso amigo quer utilizar o verbo *TER *de qualquer forma porque na frase original ele aparece "did you guys HAVE a party... Este verbo pode significar o mesmo que existir e também dar a idéia de possessão ou de obrigação. 

Tem uma pessoa ali!!!
Tem um carro  ali!!!
Eu tenho um carro.
Eu tenho que lavar o carro.

Quando se diz "Vocês tiveram uma festa?" eu acho, na minha modesta opinião, que a frase está incompleta. Afinal, eu não possuo uma festa, não posso comprá-la e levá-la para casa (é a imagem que me vem à mente quando ouço essa frase).

A situação não melhora se usamos o verbo haver: ontem havia uma festa? Seguramente em alguma parte da cidade, sim, houve.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## EDSM

vf2000 said:


> Desculpe discordar, mas não acho que no Brasil deveríamos usar haver.


Generalizando assim, acho que depende do caso. É verdade que informalmente é de regra trocarmos o 'haver' pelo 'ter', e se não fizermos, a frase pode ficar esquisitíssima aos ouvidos, mas se você estiver em um contexto formal (sei que esse não é o caso), é preferível usar 'haver' em vez de 'ter'.



vf2000 said:


> Voltando ao tema do POST, o nosso amigo quer utilizar o verbo *TER *de qualquer forma ...


Leia o último post dele, acho que há apenas uma confusão pelo fato da estrutura que eles usam em inglês ser diferente da que usamos em português.



vf2000 said:


> Quando se diz "Vocês tiveram uma festa?" eu acho, na minha modesta opinião, que a frase está incompleta. Afinal, eu não possuo uma festa, não posso comprá-la e levá-la para casa (é a imagem que me vem à mente quando ouço essa frase).


Também acho, mas em um caso específico: _Este ano Fulano *teve* festa de aniversário._


----------

